# Damien Wilkens to Sign with the Wolves



## sheefo13

LINK 



> Damien Wilkins, a Sonics restricted free agent, is expected to sign a five-year, $15 million deal with the Minnesota Timberwolves, NBA sources say.
> 
> The Sonics, who were hoping to retain the 25-year-old forward, have the option to match the Timberwolves' offer but are unlikely to do so because of the amount of money in the deal.
> 
> Wilkins, who averaged 6.3 points in 29 games during his rookie campaign last season and performed admirably in the playoffs in place of injured regulars Rashard Lewis and Vladimir Radmanovic, had also been considering an offer from Portland.
> 
> The Trail Blazers are now led by ex-Sonics coach Nate McMillan.
> 
> The Timberwolves pursued Wilkins based on advice from new coach Dwane Casey, who left the Sonics' staff this summer after 11 seasons with the club to take over in Minnesota.


This is from the Seattle Times.

Well the guy is a pretty good SF. You would think he will be getting significant time is Ebi doesn't produce. The guy played really well in the playoffs too. I am not too sure about his tendincies but is another scorer. Hopefully some Sonic fans can give us some insight if he is a good defender, a shooter, a hustler etc...

The guy I wanted the Wolves to sign was Flip Murray but honestly, we have 2 SGs right now and a 3rd out with injury. So a guy like Wilkens can help us out and allow Wally and Hassell to start. 

I am not too fond of the contract though. Is it really neccesary to sign him to a 5 yr, $12 Mill contract? Why do the Wolves continue to give all these really no named role players these long term contracts??? You simply do not do that kind of stuff.


----------



## sheefo13

Looking at what the Sonics fans have to say, he is a defender and a hustler. They seem really disappointed that he is gone so I think we may have a pretty good ball player on our hands.


----------



## grumpyd

He passed up a 16 million dollar deal with Portland to sign with Casey and the Wolves. 

He plays good D, athletic, he can score, but not much of an outside shot. A solid backup. Sonics fans will miss him.


----------



## sheefo13

Thanks for the insight there man!

How many years was the Portland deal for? It must mean something for him to come play with Casey instead of Nate...


----------



## GNG

Subtitle: "Ndudi Ebi doesn't pan out"


----------



## sheefo13

Well hopefully thats not the case, but from the looks of it, yeah Ebi doesn't pan out... I think it might be time to let go of my Ebi FanClub.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

5yrs/$15M seems a bit much for a guy who only really had a good half season. IMO, this reminds me of the Lakers signing Devean George to a big deal a few years back.

However, splitting the MLE between Wilkins and Griffin is a successful free agency period. Now they've got to dump Kandi, Wally and Cassell...


----------



## sheefo13

Aooarently the Blazers offered more and Sonics fans thought he deserved more money for the long run... But I do agree, a bit much for a rookie with a good half season.


----------



## Scinos

sheefo13 said:


> Aooarently the Blazers offered more and Sonics fans thought he deserved more money for the long run... But I do agree, a bit much for a rookie with a good half season.


Yeah, 5/15 is overpaying for what he's proven, but I wouldn't be upset if the Sonics matched the offer. I don't think it's the kind of contract you'll regret, provided he stays healthy. 

Wilkins is athletic and he plays solid defense. He's not a scorer, but he will get you some points on hustle plays (running the floor, tipping in putbacks, intercepting passes) and the occasional open 3 pointer.

The other thing I like about him, is that he's fearless in the clutch and in playoff games. In his first game getting real minutes (against Portland), he hit the go ahead 3 pointer with a minute to go, then sealed the game with a steal and breakaway dunk. He also stepped up in the playoffs, when Lewis was injured.

The only thing i'd be worried about as a Wolves fan, is a scoring drought on the perimeter. If you're running Hassell and Wilkins out there at the same time, there would be lots of hustle, but neither can create their own shot and neither is a real three point threat. Other teams will be packing in the defense on KG.


----------



## socco

Scinos said:


> The only thing i'd be worried about as a Wolves fan, is a scoring drought on the perimeter. If you're running Hassell and Wilkins out there at the same time, there would be lots of hustle, but neither can create their own shot and neither is a real three point threat. Other teams will be packing in the defense on KG.


That's why Szczerbiak is so important to our team. I keep hearing people say that we should trade him. But nobody wants that contract, so we won't get anywhere near fair value for him. And the only scorers we have on our team are KG, Wally, and Cassell. We won't get a good scorer in return for Wally, and Sam will be traded this summer or leave as a free agent next summer. We need more scoring than just KG, that's why we need Szczerbiak.

I didn't like this when I first heard it a few days ago. I had a feeling when I heard we were interested in Evans, Murray, and Wilkins that we would sign Wilkins. But I guess he'll be an alright player. We need another SF because Ebi is still at a high school level, so it's not a bad move. Not sure what we're doing with these long contracts though, 5 years for both Wilkins and Madsen. But they're both for little money, so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## kaniffmn

I like this signing...I think we should bring in Reggie Evans too. More post depth and he's a great rebounder and solid defender. The Sonics are going to lose everybody.


----------



## sheefo13

Well if they lose a lot of guys, its good for us. They did bring back Allen though. But still, its good for us, one less contender in our confrence.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Overpaying a guy when he's only making 3 mill a year? I'm surprised you guys are saying that. Devean George got significantly more than this (I believe), so that's not really a fair comparison IMO. 


I think this effects McCants than Ebi. I wasn't expecting Ebi to play anyway, but I was thinking that McCants would get 20-25 minutes, but now Wilkins is slotted for at least that much. 5 years might be one too many, but at 3 million per year, that's not bad at all.


----------



## socco

Well, Wilkins is more of a SF. McCants is freaking tiny, when I saw him in person for the first time (didn't see his face and realize it was him right away), I thought he was a PG. It may affect Hassell's minutes a little, as he would've got some minutes at the 3. But as for Ebi, he's out of the rotation unless somebody gets injured. I didn't expect much from him, but I thought he'd get 15mpg or so, not anymore though.


----------



## Scinos

Here's some conflicting news from Seattle...Link 



> NO OFFER SHEET FOR WILKINS FROM TIMBERWOLVES
> 
> In today’s Seattle Times it was reported that the Minnesota Timberwolves will sign Damien Wilkins a 5 year $15 million offer sheet.
> *I just spoke with Timberwolves head coach Dwane Casey and he said that is not accurate. “There is sincere interest from the Minnesota Timberwolves but there is no formal offer sheet extended to Damien Wilkins.” Minnesota doesn’t want to have its money tied up the seven day period of restricted free agency.*
> In addition, the report in the Times said that the Sonics are unlikely to match. The word around the NBA is very different. *The Sonics have told Wilkins agent Mark Bartelstein that they will match offers for Wilkins.*
> An issue that has not be discussed is that Wilkins may not want to return to Seattle. Bartelstein has told the Sonics that his client would like to go some place where he can start. With the Sonics Wilkins chances are minimal for significant playing time with Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis ahead of him on the depth chart. Whereas in the other cities that are suiting Wilkins he would have a chance to start.
> Minnesota is very interested in Wilkins, Flip Murray and Reggie Evans. At the current time Minnesota can’t afford to have their money tied up in an offer sheet. *However, it is fair to anticipate that at some point Minnesota will extend an offer sheet to either Wilkins or Murray. Minnesota will try to make the Sonics decided.*
> Other teams interested are Atlanta and Denver.


Interesting. It seems to me the Wolves are going to try and get one of the Sonics players, but it may not be Wilkins. 

The Wolves might be planning a move like Miami a few years ago, with Brand and Odom. Sign one player to an offer sheet, and if it is matched, throw the money at the teams other player.


----------



## myELFboy

oh boy, just what i want, to lose 2 players to Minnesota....  

Reggie Evans is more important RIGHT now to the Sonics because the Sonics didn't start the season 17-3 last year with D. Wilkens on the floor. Reggie provided more as far as rebounding goes, & even though he is a flopper, sucks from the charity stripe, & is raw on offense, he has heart & he isn't afraid to bang around for the rebound. We need his aggresiveness. I think he deserves a better contract since he played from the beginning of the year to the end, unlike Wilkens who had flashes of brilliance @ the end when injuries gave him time to play. 

Flip Murray is the player i'd most like to get rid of. With Ray locked up for 5 years, do we really need Flip to rot on the bench?? He's nice to have on hand if Ray were to get injured, so unless we get him back for fairly cheap, him leaving doesn't break my heart. I'd like to keep Damien, but if it came to Reggie, Damien, or Flip, I'd keep Reggie first, then Damien, then Flip. a few weeks ago i was saying keep Damien first, but since then my mind has changed---Reggie impacted the winning aspect for the Sonics much more than Damien did.


----------



## kaniffmn

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Overpaying a guy when he's only making 3 mill a year? I'm surprised you guys are saying that. Devean George got significantly more than this (I believe), so that's not really a fair comparison IMO.
> 
> 
> I think this effects McCants than Ebi. I wasn't expecting Ebi to play anyway, but I was thinking that McCants would get 20-25 minutes, but now Wilkins is slotted for at least that much. 5 years might be one too many, but at 3 million per year, that's not bad at all.


No way this affects McCants minutes. I don't like Ebi as it is, and he's been getting killed in the Summer League here in Minneapolis by college and high school players. But with Hoiberg out, McCants should see alot of minutes as the backup 2 guard. I like the signing of Wilkins because I think Ebi is weak. But as I said before, i want us to sign Reggie Evans. He would fit in real well here.


----------



## KJay

you guys (The sonics fans) can take Cassell, Spre and Ebi, for Evans, Flip and Damien. lol


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I wouldn't mind this signing at all. $3 mil is nothing in NBA terms, and Wilkens might really have a future in this league. He's got good size, and could be a guy that provides some of that perimeter defense we have been lacking. (especially with Hoiberg out). The fact that he fits in with what Casey is trying to do as a coach is a definite plus. 

I still can't believe some of you are still finishing sentences with "if Ebi doesn't develop." Ebi is a bust, and given the fact that he isn't going to get any playing time this year, it's going to be impossible for Wilkens to steal any from him.


----------



## sheefo13

Well there are a few restriced free agents the Wolves are after... Evans, Wilkens, Murray, Maurice Evans, Marko Jaric, and Derek Anderson.... So hopefully we can end up with R.Evans and Wilkens....


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I seriously doubt we end up with Anderson or Jaric. We would also be paying up for a couple of guys that might have the talent to contribute, but are known for being injury prone. 

It would be great to get Evans and Wilkens at a much cheaper pricetag. Evans is exactly the type of guy we need down low. He can push people around, get offensive boards, and generally be a hassle under the basket. We didn't have that last season. Of course, Madsen is re-signed, so there might be a bit redundancy there. Evans is an upgrade over Madsen, however. Wilkens is a nice guy to have around as well. The amount of free agent interest he has drawn shows what teams around the league think of his potential. 

These two moves would at least infuse the bench rotation with a bit of the physicality, defense, and youth that the team desperately needed last season.


----------



## sheefo13

Well seriously, Madsen has not officially resigned from what I have seen and heard. And taken the history of this team in the past few months, what the media says is not all the way true... So a Evans and Wilkens signing is totally possible!


----------



## PoorPoorSonics

With that long of a contract, 5 years, I bet Wilkens would be considered underpaid by the end of his contract.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

sounds like a good sign, hope it doesnt bother McCants PT.


----------



## sheefo13

The only person I think it will bother is Ebi's PT.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Well seriously, Madsen has not officially resigned from what I have seen and heard. And taken the history of this team in the past few months, what the media says is not all the way true... So a Evans and Wilkens signing is totally possible!


Well, I fully expect Madsen to be here. The reason being that he's not going to financially affect our ability to sign other players. We have his early bird rights, so we won't have to use any of the MLE, so I think it's a no-brainer to bring him back.


----------



## sheefo13

But I would much rather have Reggie Evans...


----------



## sheefo13

At this point the Wolves are still looking at ahand full of free agents. Most are guards. Derek Anderson is set to visit Minny and make a decision early next week. Griffin STILL has not signed, I think the Wolves are just trying to keep their options open...


----------



## HKF

How many swing people does Minnesota have?

PG - Cassell/Hudson
SG - McCants/Hassell
SF - Wally/Wilkins/Ebi
PF - KG/Griffin/Madsen
C - Olowokandi

Is this the team they are going with?


----------



## sheefo13

I think you can add Dwayne Jones to it and you should be fine!


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> I think you can add Dwayne Jones to it and you should be fine!


NBDL.



HKF said:


> How many swing people does Minnesota have?
> 
> PG - Cassell/Hudson
> SG - McCants/Hassell
> SF - Wally/Wilkins/Ebi
> PF - KG/Griffin/Madsen
> C - Olowokandi
> 
> Is this the team they are going with?


Hassell will start over McCants, but ya, there's a good chance that could be our roster. I think something will happen with our PG situation though, hopefully we can get Jaric or Watson.


----------



## sheefo13

I think a center needs to be signed. I would love for it to be Mutombo but he is ready to resign. Brain Grant anyone??? Theo Ratliff? 

Another possibility, get SAR? We could unload on lets say Hassell in a sign and trade possibly, or Hudson + Ebi....


----------



## socco

Why would we want to trade Hassell? Our defense is going to be poor to start with, getting rid of our 2nd best defender would make it that much worse. Especially for a backup.


----------



## sheefo13

We could try and bring in Ruben Patterson who is a solid defender in the deal..


----------



## socco

I guess, but he's overpaid. We'd have to add alot of salary to the deal too. I doubt they'd want Sam, and that would be the only option. Can't trade Kandi, they won't want to pay for Wally, I doubt they have any interest in Huddy. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah but honestly, the Wolves barely have any tradable players now...


----------



## sheefo13

OK so now the deal is back on. Damien Wilkens is getting 5yrs and 14.6 mill. I honestly hate all these long term contract but I will live with um I guess. Good signing fo rthe wolves.

Thoughts?


----------



## G-Force

We have not heard anything definite over here in Seattle yet. Although we have this little update:

http://lockedonsports.blogspot.com/


----------



## socco

I'd rather have Mo Evans, but I'd be alright with Wilkins.


----------



## sheefo13

Wilkens is more of a SF than Evans is.. So that is why I like Wilkens a bit more. Wilkens is also the better defender of the 2...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Did you guys pick up this quote from the link G-Force provided:




> The Wolves have told Wilkins he would start.




Yeah, I wouldn't put much credibility into that, but it's interesting.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Great pickup. I doubt he starts though.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I heard that too. He wants a starting spot really bad. But I doubt he gets it. I do think he plays ahead of Ebi as the backup SF, but no way he starts over Hassell, Wally or McCants... Not happening. But I like the rotation this gives the Wolves.... Hassell and Wally would start.. One guy scores a bunch the other one is the shutdown defender... THen McCants and Wilkens are in.. Now the guard is the scorer and the sf is the shut down defender. Man is that nice.


----------



## sheefo13

Its official, he has signed the offer sheet.

LINK 




> Minnesota Timberwolves General Manager Jim Stack today announced that the team has signed restricted free agent guard/forward Damien Wilkins of the Seattle SuperSonics to an offer sheet. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed. Under the NBA's new Collective Bargaining Agreement, Seattle has seven days to match the offer.


Seven days to match? Thats cool, used to be 15. That is one thing I never heard about when the new CBA came out.


----------



## myELFboy

Depending on the Dale Davis situation, which we should know tomorrow if he chooses Detroit or Seattle, then the Sonics may match. Also, the Vladimir situation is so uncertain, the Sonics may keep Damien for some insurance. If Vladimir does sign the QO, the Sonics organization has told his agent he'll get less developing/playing time, which would mean more for Damien. Will be interesting to see what happens---finally, some life in the Sonics front office!


----------



## sheefo13

I highly doubt they match since honestly he doesn't want to be there.


----------



## sheefo13

I think if the Sonics don't match the offer, the Wolves will have to make another trade to possibly bring in a big. PJ Brown anyone? Just look at the log jam....
PG-Jaric/Hudson/Chambers/(Wright)
SG-Hassell/McCants
SF-Wally/ Wilkens/Ebi

Here it is. Jaric can play all 3 of those positions. So I would not be surprised if a Keith McLeod was signed to play. Hassell can play the sg/sf. Wally can play some sg. Wilkens can play both. Ebi wants minutes. Wilkens promised to start... Odd man out..... Has to be Wally or Hassell. Preferably Hassell. We got another defensive ball player now. If Wilkens is promised to start.... Hassell or Wally have to be on their way out. I am not sure if it is the brightest decision but if we get a good big in return I will be happy.


----------



## Flanders

I would be down for a Trenton Hassell and Michael Olowakandi for Theo Ratliff and a pick (I'm stuck on thinking if POR would throw in a first rounder, I mean, we would be giving up a young & talented player who POR tried hard to get last season by offering Hassell a contract and we'd be giving up an expiring contract). So yes, I'd say Hassell and Kandi for Ratliff and 1st rounder, I hope that doesn't sound too greedy, since, well, Ratliff is playing behind Joel Pryzbilla.

C - Theo Ratliff - Mark Madsen
PF - Kevin Garnett - Eddie Griffin - Nikoloz Tskitishvili
SF - Wally Szczerbiak - Ndudi Ebi
SG - Damien Wilkins - Rashad McCants
PG - Marko Jaric - Troy Hudson

If we can acquire Reggie Evans or Earl Watson in sign and trades I would be more than happy to welcome them to the squad as well.


----------



## Flanders

With the possible signing (if Seattle doesn't match) of Damien Wilkins, I can certainly see one of our wing players being moved. Like sheefo said, I would trade Wally or Hassell. And from those two, I would trade Hassell as with the signing of Wilkins it seems as if we are already looking to replace Hassell.

Also, with the removal of Derek Anderson at the shooting guard position in Portland. The Blazers are seeking a starting SG, a position that Hassell is more than capable of playing.


----------



## oblivion

I thought there was some rule about trading for a guy who you tried to sign as a RFA. (a la Ricky Davis a few years back). Is it just one year waiting period? If so, then Ratliff may be a good idea.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah its a one year waiting period. Getting Ratliff would be great for the Wolves. You would expect a pick would be thrown in at this point. I would think it would be lottery protected but who knows, maybe they are willing to go out on a limb and go like top 5 protected if possible. But I have heard a lot of trade rumors of a Hassell/Kandi for Ratliff.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You don't want Marko Jaric playing SF on either end of the floor.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Flanders said:


> I would be down for a Trenton Hassell and Michael Olowakandi for Theo Ratliff and a pick (I'm stuck on thinking if POR would throw in a first rounder, I mean, we would be giving up a young & talented player who POR tried hard to get last season by offering Hassell a contract and we'd be giving up an expiring contract). So yes, I'd say Hassell and Kandi for Ratliff and 1st rounder, I hope that doesn't sound too greedy, since, well, Ratliff is playing behind Joel Pryzbilla.
> 
> C - Theo Ratliff - Mark Madsen
> PF - Kevin Garnett - Eddie Griffin - Nikoloz Tskitishvili
> SF - Wally Szczerbiak - Ndudi Ebi
> SG - Damien Wilkins - Rashad McCants
> PG - Marko Jaric - Troy Hudson
> 
> If we can acquire Reggie Evans or Earl Watson in sign and trades I would be more than happy to welcome them to the squad as well.


I highly doubt Portland wouldn't do that deal. We have two first rounders for next year, Detroit's and ours, I doubt we trade either, especially when we get Hassell, who we did go after, who has a long term contract. Kandi would be someone we would get back in a trade, but it'd be more like Ruben/Ratliff for Kandi and a salary filler.

Nash has said over and over again that if we make a trade, we will be getting young players or picks back, so unless we are getting a pick/young player back, I doubt it happens. Oh, Nash also said that he won't be getting long term contracts back either, or something like Hassell's type of contract. I believe its like 4.5 mill per, for 3-4 more years, am I correct?


----------



## sheefo13

Im sure his contract has 5 years left. But the wolves would not trade Kandi to get another wing in return. I would think the wolves trade Ebi but I would not be surprised if Hassell ends up in Portland.


----------



## Blazer Freak

sheefo13 said:


> Im sure his contract has 5 years left. But the wolves would not trade Kandi to get another wing in return. I would think the wolves trade Ebi but I would not be surprised if Hassell ends up in Portland.


I would. We now have Charles Smith and Juan Dixon at the 2. Why bring in Hassell who has 5 years left, when we have to guys who can be a stopgap at the 2 until one of our younger players is ready or we get a better player. If Ratliff is going anywhere, I think it will be with Ruben, who by the way is a very solid player, just will not get any PT behind Outlaw/Miles. Kandi/Filler for Ratliff/Ruben would be a fair trade in my opinion.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Blazer Freak said:


> I would. We now have Charles Smith and Juan Dixon at the 2. Why bring in Hassell who has 5 years left, when we have to guys who can be a stopgap at the 2 until one of our younger players is ready or we get a better player. If Ratliff is going anywhere, I think it will be with Ruben, who by the way is a very solid player, just will not get any PT behind Outlaw/Miles. Kandi/Filler for Ratliff/Ruben would be a fair trade in my opinion.


Looking over the salaries, I doubt any trade could happen. Outside of Kandi, Hassell and Hudson would be the only other players that would benefit the Blazers getting, but they both have 5 years left on their contract.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Also, I think Wilkens would start at the 3 for the Wolves. 

C-Kandi/Madsen
PF-KG/Griffin/Tshkitzili
SF-Wilkens/Hassell/Ebi
SG-Wally/McCants
PG-Jaric/Hudson

Then on D, Wilkens guards the 2 and Wally guards the 3. That way you have a good mix of O and D in your starting lineup. I think it will be great for McCants that Jaric is on the team, because now he can play the 2 on offense, while on D guarding the PG, while Jaric guards the bigger man.


----------



## sheefo13

Thats why to me it seems a trade for Hassell and Kandi for Ratliff would be the only option. Yeah its one long term contract, but that and Rndolph would be the only ones on the roster. You got to remember the reason for the trade. The wolves look to trade one of Hassell or Wally in order to free up the wing position in order for Wilkens to start. 

If that wouldn't work out, I would not be surprised if A deal involving Magloire and Wally were to go down. A Wally/ Ebi for Magloire and Jacebson would be interesting. Or work PJ Brown instead of Magloire... Same difference.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

sheefo13 said:


> Or work PJ Brown instead of Magloire... Same difference.


I wouldn't quite go that far. Jamal Magloire was recently an All-Star who's younger than good old PJ who probably doesn't have that many good years left in him.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah true but Magloire has one year left on his contract and he is certainly not going to resign. So you would think they are trying to get something for him while they are rebuilding./....


----------



## Blazer Freak

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah true but Magloire has one year left on his contract and he is certainly not going to resign. So you would think they are trying to get something for him while they are rebuilding./....


Actually he has 2 years left. And I agree, he won't resign when his contract comes up. They are trying to trade him for expiring contracts like they did with Baron, so there goes any deal with Wally in it. I think a PJ/Wally deal would be one that could go down, but would that really help the Wolves? 

I think Hassell/Kandi for Ratliff could be doable, but we'd need some kind of pick or Ebi.


----------



## socco

Blazer Freak said:


> I think a PJ/Wally deal would be one that could go down, but would that really help the Wolves? /QUOTE]
> I can't put into word how bad of a trade that would be for the Wolves. A 2nd option of a good team for a 5th option of a horrible team? We'll pass...
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hassell/Kandi for Ratliff could be doable, but we'd need some kind of pick or Ebi.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate a Hassell/Kandi for Ratliff trade, without a pick or Ebi in it. I'd want your 1st rounder next year to even consider it. Ratliff's contract is horrific, and he's not that much better than Kandi (if any).
Click to expand...


----------



## Blazer Freak

socco said:


> Blazer Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a PJ/Wally deal would be one that could go down, but would that really help the Wolves? /QUOTE]
> I can't put into word how bad of a trade that would be for the Wolves. A 2nd option of a good team for a 5th option of a horrible team? We'll pass...
> 
> 
> I would hate a Hassell/Kandi for Ratliff trade, without a pick or Ebi in it. I'd want your 1st rounder next year to even consider it. Ratliff's contract is horrific, and he's not that much better than Kandi (if any).
> 
> 
> 
> Ratliff has 3 years left at 10-11 million. He's much better than Kandi, he actually has an impact on the game. He had a shoulder injury, and the Blazers didn't want to risk anymore injuries when they were going with the youth movement anyways. You guys are overrating Hassell a lot. He does nothing but play defense, and he's not a super lock down defender. I'd take Patterson over him anyday, and I think a lot of people would also. Kandi does nothing on the floor at all, and Hassell is an okay defender and nothing else. Theo is a great shot blocker, and a good help defender, a good rebounder and a 5-6ppg scorer.
Click to expand...


----------



## sheefo13

Last year he wasn't because the wolves wanted him to be more of a scorer. The Wolves now got a scorer in McCants so Hassell will only have to worry about defending. The thing is, he is a shut down defender...It is not ovewrrating him.


----------



## socco

Kandi's a better scorer and rebounder than Theo. Ratliff is a much better defensive player, but not worth an extra $30Mil. Hassell is good enough for you guys to offer him $27Mil over the next 6 years. He's a great defender. I probably wouldn't trade Kandi OR Hassell for Ratliff, based on that horrible contract. And even ignoring the contract I wouldn't trade those 2. You can keep his old overpaid ***. I'd like to have him, but with that contract it would take something really special for us to take him on.


----------



## sheefo13

From the looks of it.... The Sonics will probably match the offer even though Wilkens has said he wants to play in Minny, not Seattle...


----------



## myELFboy

sheefo13 said:


> From the looks of it.... The Sonics will probably match the offer even though Wilkens has said he wants to play in Minny, not Seattle...


i don't necessarily think that Damien doesn't want to play in Seattle---he wants to play where he can actually PLAY, & get minutes. He said @ the end of the season last year he'd like to come back to Seattle since they are the team that gave him a chance in the NBA. I think Seattle will match ONLY if he plays a signifigant role next year, perhaps providing points off the bench that AD brought last year, since Brunson doesn't seem like a guy who will average 10+ points off the bench. $3 mil is just low enough that the Sonics may match, esp. if we get Potapenko back for that same amount. The Sonics go small a lot, so Damien could def. get some good quality minutes, esp. if Vladimir signs the QO, then he'll get a LOT of minutes.

But, again, this is the Sonics FO, & they don't always do the things that are so obvious to do in Sonics fans opinions. They let D. Casey walk before having Nate locked up---that was pretty dumb, hence we didn't get Nate locked up, & Casey was the obvious next choice. Damien isn't the same caliber, but they already let 2 of our coaches go to rival teams, it would suck to then lose a player to a rival team.


----------



## sheefo13

Well they let 3 ciaches go to rival teams if you include Dean Demoloupos...


----------



## myELFboy

sheefo13 said:


> Well they let 3 ciaches go to rival teams if you include Dean Demoloupos...


Dwayne Casey has been with the organization for 11 years....Dean who?! the loss of him is no big deal, the loss of Casey is prob. the worst. He & Weiss have both been on the coaching staff since the early 90's, but D. Casey is younger and was a more long term answer at head coach---Weiss is a 3 yr deal, since he is 63, & a shortterm answer.


----------



## sheefo13

Looks like we will know by Thursday whether or not Wilkens will be a wolf or not... Hopefully he will.


----------



## sheefo13

Looks like the Sonics are leaning towards matching the offer but it aint over til the fat lady sings... They have until tomorrow.. Hopefully they do not match..


----------



## socco

http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0508/24/01-291988.htm


----------



## sheefo13

Its just an offer though socco... If the Sonics match Wilkens , then I am sure the Wolves will be after Evans. He wants to play in SA or Minny, not Detriot. So hopoefully we get one of the two.,....


----------



## sheefo13

Well if Wilkens' offer sheet is match AND Evans signs with the Pistons, you would think our next option would have to be Devin Brown... He seems like he would be a good pickup... Good defender, and a team player.


----------



## Scinos

It's official....

Sonics match offer to Wilkins



> The Seattle SuperSonics today exercised their right of first refusal on restricted free agent Damien Wilkins, Sonics General Manager Rick Sund announced. Wilkins, a guard/forward entering his second season, had received an Offer Sheet from the Minnesota Timberwolves. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.
> 
> “Due to his outstanding work ethic in his rookie season, Damien earned the respect of our players, coaches and fans,” said Sund. “He improved as much in one season as any player we can remember and we expect that trend to continue. We believe Damien will be a part of our young, talented core for years to come.”


----------



## Flanders

Well, we failed in getting one Sonics player.

Reggie Evans and Ronald Murray...you guys are next.....or should be.


----------



## sheefo13

Scinos said:


> It's official....
> 
> Sonics match offer to Wilkins


Well thats lame....  

I guess there is no point in this thread any longer... Now if we want him we got to wait a year to trade for him.


----------

